# I need to euthanize a fish



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

My Flowerhorn has been getting sick constantly for about 2 months it goes away, I treat it, it comes back. It looks like Ich. 

Any way I am tired of the whole process and want to start over maybe do a nice planted tank with some peacfull comunity fish that dont get all stressed out because some one was in the pantry beside it's tank .

Should I take it out of the tank and wack it's head with a hammer ?
or should I chill a pail of water in the freezer and quickly transfer it from the nice warm water to the icy water and hope it has a heart attack ?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would try to give him away if that's the case that's stressing you!
But I still can't judge the whole process on wacking with a hammer and watch the guts spill everywhere? I will never forgive myself doing that!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

This fish Is not suitable to be given away, besides the most humane way to kill a fish is to wack it on the head .


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> This fish Is not suitable to be given away, besides the most humane way to kill a fish is to wack it on the head .


No no, i completely understand, I'm just saying I cant justify myself doing that!
But good luck! If you can do it, I hear it's actually the fastest way to a fish's death~


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

there is a thread dedicated to this subject in the hospital section of this site. I just let mine die of natural causes and then flush 'em, but a tetra or danio is much different than a large cichlid


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

there is an oil you can put in to make it fall asleep, but i would try to give it away first, I had the same issue with an oscar and green terror and even the 3 plecs started to get covered. I dosed the tank and did 20-30% water changes daily (even the for a week after the condition disapeared). After I raised the temp and added some aquarium salt to prevent it from returning, ended up ok!! never did return, try to see if you can find somone who is willing


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want the fastest death then wack the head


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

oh god, I would never be able to do that..... be brave when you do that... dont want a bloody fish flapping over an insufficient job


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the oil referred to is cloves oil.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bang on!!!!

if you overdose on that wouldnt it just fall asleep and die?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take the fish.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahhhh yes the preservation of life


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Edarion said:


> I'll take the fish.


Since its a flowerhorn someone must be willing to have a shot at a cure for the ich.
nudge nudge


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> My Flowerhorn has been getting sick constantly for about 2 months it goes away, I treat it, it comes back. It looks like Ich.
> 
> Any way I am tired of the whole process and want to start over maybe do a nice planted tank with some peacfull comunity fish that dont get all stressed out because some one was in the pantry beside it's tank .
> 
> ...


The problem seems to be that the fish makes a full recovery and then comes down with ich again.... Any other takers?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well remember ich is a paracite hence it has a
life cycle, the life cycle includes the substrate. You can get rid of the fish but u still might run into the same
problem later. I would say treat it for 3 weeks till u l ow the cycle has been completed. That is why I would say hand the fish off to someone with some time on there hands. Your still gonna have to get it out
of the substrate


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Perfect, I have a barebotto tank. no substrate to get rid of for me


----------

